# Space 1999 Stun Gun



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Does anyone out there have, or knows of, a site where I can get some decent pics of the Space 1999 Stun Gun? 
I now have the resin kit and I want to make it a second season version with the KILL/STUN switch. I want to make the switch and the trigger movable but I am having some difficulty finding any reference pics. 
Thanks for any help. Later Petseal :wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

petseal said:


> Does anyone out there have, or knows of, a site where I can get some decent pics of the Space 1999 Stun Gun?
> I now have the resin kit and I want to make it a second season version with the KILL/STUN switch. I want to make the switch and the trigger movable but I am having some difficulty finding any reference pics.
> Thanks for any help. Later Petseal :wave:


This help?

http://www.tnthobbies.co.uk/Space1999StunGun.jpg
http://www.tnthobbies.co.uk/ComStun.jpg


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Email me. I might be able to help with some stuff I have.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I had to make this high res image low res,

but how is this for a reference?

Helpful?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I recall the front of the gun may be slightly tapered, so that the nozzles are all slightly different lengths, the top one being the shortest, the bottom one the longest.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I think that may be an optical illusion caused by the inside front part of the gun being slanted forward, while the outside front part of the gun remains roughly square.

Checkout Opus Penguin's link pictures, though that version doesn't have a Kill/Stun switch I think it's otherwise the same.

I'll do some more checking just in case though. I've been mistaken before, could be mistaken on this one as well...


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Just did a web search and came up with these pix:

Stun Gun I 

Stun Gun II

Addendum: Oh, Hey Chuck. We crossed posts! I'm pretty certain about the taper and the nozzles. It's the only significant part of the geometry of the stun gun that most replicas miss, seemingly. At least in the ones I've seen (which is far from exhaustive!).


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

If those pics are accurate then I was definitely wrong, Ignatz. Though the mockups in them don't look like they are in scale, which doesn't mean they aren't necessarily proportionally accurate.

I was hoping to dig up some photos of an original gun from a handfull of old glossy 8 x 10's and slides I have, but no luck.
In the only pics I have that have a weapon in them, the weapon is holstered.

Anybody have any good screengrabs from the actual series or links to screengrab sites please pipe up!

While some parts of my schematic, may or may not be exactly correct depending on that front slant and nozzle situation, it does appear the Kill/Stun detail in them is accurate.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

I don't have any screengrabs, but I do have a kit based on the drawings Chuck posted. The side view is a bit too squared off compared to the real props, a problem that the kit manufacturer even acknowledged via email. The drawing does a great job on the Season Two slide switch on top, however.

The kits on Opus' links are pretty accurate to the real beast. The stun guns were a bit taller than wide in profile. This isn't a knock on Chuck's posts, this is my contribution to a serious discussion on Space: 1999 props.

Regarding the switch you have to be selective about which episode/season you pick - there's a Season One switch closeup (episode where the Alphans turn to cro-magnonites) that is totally different from the ones Ignatz posted above.


----------



## phase_pistol (Apr 13, 2002)

*1999 laser*

Here's a blueprint I drew awhile back from various screengrab references.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any pics of your kit, Petseal?

I'm interested in seeing how it looks, maybe even with a ruler and/or hand in the shot to give it a sense of scale.

As ChrisDoll has pointed out, there seems to be a variance in both kits and original props as well. Any details you can give us on your particular kit Petseal?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

The Space 1999 Catacombs has several pictures of the laser pistols, including the first season one with the small, red selector switch.

In the continuity guide section look for section 12.2 Hand-held Armament

http://www.space1999.net/~catacombs/main/cguide/uc12h.html

Two different pistols in the same scene.
http://www.space1999.net/~catacombs/main/images/space/d/spd228.jpg

First season selector switch.
http://www.space1999.net/~catacombs/main/images/space/tfc/sptfc150.jpg

David.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Seal--
I went through my Space 1999 collection and here's the best pic I could come up with:


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Yeah. I've managed to stun my face a few times with that one.

OAB


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yama's collection of "Space 1999" reference material is, shall we say "unique"!?
LOL

Dave


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Yama's collection of "Space 1999" reference material is, shall we say "unique"!?
> LOL
> 
> Dave


I'm thinking we got lucky. Of all the things he _could have_ posted pictures of, I think we got the most family friendly. :devil:


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a '76-'77 era Alpha Moonbase Technical manual with a blueprint of the stun gun and various other gear. If anyone is interested, I'll post large pics on my website.

Steve


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

That's where Chuck_PR's diagrams on page 1 came from.

I've often wondered if there were variants in the prop's body shape as well - some did appear thinner than others.

Does anyone have an idea on who is producing the "definitive" version?


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

First: THANKS to everyone who took the time to post here. Your help and input is highly appreciated! :thumbsup: 

"Opus Penguin" & "Ignats": THANKS for the links. Very helpful.

"Chuck P.R.": Thanks for reminding me that I have the Space 1999 Manual. As soon as I say the thumb-nail I recognized it. 
I will also try to post a pic of the kit I have. It did not come with any information (manufacturer, item number, etc), so I am assuming it is a garage kit! 

Finally many THANKS to "yamahog" for the pic he posted. I must confess I am a little confused! Was that prop used by Martin Landau's or Barbara Bain's character on the show?

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Hey, Yama! Slap 4 wheels on that and you'd have the next great sports car!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Here's a still from the episode that featured the stun gun.

[Space 1999--Episode 26a: "I Will Touch the Stars No More Forever" (aka, "Requiem for Medusa.")]


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Oooh, Martin Landau cried in that one...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

yamahog said:


> Here's a still from the episode that featured the stun gun.
> 
> [Space 1999--Episode 26a: "I Will Touch the Stars No More Forever" (aka, "Requiem for Medusa.")]


Hey! 

What a flashback! I used to have that set and those style astronauts, I haven't seen them anywhere since probably before I was five.

Who made them? Details please...


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

AT--Good recall! I'd forgotten about that.

Chuck--Huh?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Why, that's America's favorite 60's astronaut - Major Matt Mason!! (by Mattel!)


Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I thought it was Martin Landau emoting on a Segway.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

HEY Playing Mantis! We want Major Matt Mason back!


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Pygar said:


> HEY Playing Mantis! We want Major Matt Mason back!


Yeah! But no wire joints this time, they broke to easy. But keep him the same size.

David.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Krel said:


> Yeah! But no wire joints this time, they broke to easy. But keep him the same size.
> 
> David.


I was wondering why the astronaut I found while cleaning out my attic last year was missing a leg below the knee!

Now that I've seen that pic of the playset I realize what a couple of the pieces I found were from. Anybody remember or know the name of the base set?


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

It would be nice if Polar Lights could make a 1:48 scale model of the Eagle Transporter


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> Why, that's America's favorite 60's astronaut - Major Matt Mason!! (by Mattel!)
> 
> 
> Larry
> ...


 Yep, I had the the spoke wheeled tractor thing with a real working winch, and a big vacu-formed "glider" that had the glide ratio of your basic cinder block. Parents wouldn't spring for the big moonbase set or the towed bubble-car thingie.<sigh>


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Bringing back this thread.
Found this on ebay. He isnt selling any at the moment but keep checking
It appears to be the most accurate kit I've found so far. The trigger even works!
http://cgi.earthlink.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3841153913&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*Stun Gun.*

About the only material that would be the best for most of the construction of the STUN GUN would be shiny aluminum.Not afraid to scratch it that way.Of course also include sound effects for the ultimate STUN GUN.Next.The COMMLOCK with appropriate plastic colors.Hoping for image operational screen also.You know,a picture in screen also.Just how far in technology are we in technologythese days to at least have an authentic short range commlock.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

If ya REALLY, REALLY want a Space:1999 stun gun model (and a commlock model)... maybe the free paper models at this site will hold ya over!


http://users.sdccu.net/chthulhu/models.html

Also has Marvin the Martian's pistol, the Monty Python/Holy Grail "Trojan Rabbit" and Snoopy as a WWI Pilot atop his doghouse, among others.


----------

